# Help With Rhom



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

hello my rhom has been acting weird latly... i have come to think that he has internal parasites becasue he rubs on the rocks and there is no visible parasites on his body so leads me to think internal parasites. and im trying to fix that now but im not sure if this is related or not but he seams to be swimming sideways any help is much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you checked your water params?


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

im not sure what u mean but my water chem is ideal


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

what he means is please post your water test results ammonia, nitrites and nitrates please so we can better help you. it may be a water issue.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

ok ph is 6, nitrates and nitites are both 0 amonia is also 0, the aklinity is low so thats not good but my chem is stable anyway so it dont relly mater. and my water is slightly hard


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

What test kit are you using?
It's almost next to impossible to attain 0 nitrates.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

adding to above question how long ago did you setup the tank and do you have plants?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Even with a heavily planted tank, there will be a nitrate presence.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its still a helpful factor for us to know.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

honestly im not sure i get it done for free at petsmart. and i do have a lot of plants including moss.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

my tank is about a month and a half old with a fully cycled filter and plenty of benibcteria in it but idk y hes sideways but my old rhom did the same thing


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

By your own test kit, it's impossible to have 0 nitrates.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its not impossible to have 0 nitrates just rarely happens. in this case i would say the pet store probably isnt testing correctly and we do need you to get a test kit so you can do it yourself and get a accurate test.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

How do you get 0 nitrates?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

combination of water changes and plants consuming nitrates.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Unless you use water with 0 nitrates, and make large changes constantly, is that what your suggesting?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no plants consume nitrates under certain conditions you can actually get a tank to have 0 nitrates depending on bioload and plant load. most people on here are ok with nitrates over 20 in cases like that it would be hard for the plant load to consume the nitrates but for some people who keep lower nitrate levels there are times and some are even able to consistently able to get the nitrates and keep them at 0 or at least low enough to not register on any test kits.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

If your rhom is flicking himself or "flashing" off the rocks sidways or off decor it's more then likely external parasites if not ammonia, nitrite or nitrate poisoning (although there would visible signs of these). When i had my elong he was doing the same thing and it was recommended for me to use prazi pro by a few members on here. Just a suggestion since it seems your describing the same behaviour my elong had.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

thank u but if its internal which i think it is. what will pasi pro do?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

prazi pro is pretty effective at eliminating the parasites so basically they all die off if you follow the instructions. i think even walmart has a prazipro treatment in fish section that works ok.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

wow i already bought some online i hope it works thank you


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no problem. hopefully all works well.


----------

